# Wood Stove Cheap??



## powhunter (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone got one free or for a couple hundred bucks???  Doesnt have to be pretty...just gonna put it in the garage...will pick up in ct or mass


steveo


----------



## Marc (Oct 20, 2009)

Little heat for the man cave?


----------



## powhunter (Oct 20, 2009)

Yea!!!   The only place not  full of chick stuff....Party cave!!

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just got clearance to throw a free standing wood stove in my family room.  Gonna do the install myself.  So tips and tricks would be nice.    The house was built in '77.  The 7" line that we just located has never been used.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 20, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Yea!!!   The only place not  full of chick stuff....Party cave!!
> 
> steveo




why not just hook up a propane blow torch like your man JP!!  with some live artillery shells as decoration. :lol:


----------



## Sky (Oct 20, 2009)

One year too late pal!  I had an old(er) stove hauled off when I had the Vermont Casting installed last year.  

Could have been yours free.  DOH!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 20, 2009)

steve, admit it.  you just want an excuse to burn that downed tree.


----------



## Marc (Oct 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Just got clearance to throw a free standing wood stove in my family room.  Gonna do the install myself.  So tips and tricks would be nice.    The house was built in '77.  The 7" line that we just located has never been used.



Just make sure if you're putting it on a combustible flooring you get a heart pad of the proper dimensions (usually needs to be like a foot wider than the stove on any side where there's a door).

And follow all the proper stove and pipe clearances to combustible walls.  Closer clearances can be had with heat shields and/or double wall pipe.  And remember that going from stove to wall it's female-male with the stove pipe so if you have any creosote it won't drip out of the stove pipe.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> why not just hook up a propane blow torch like your man JP!!  with some live artillery shells as decoration. :lol:




That is a FN manly set up huh....Plus Porn mags all over the place!!!!


steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 20, 2009)

Marc said:


> Just make sure if you're putting it on a combustible flooring you get a heart pad of the proper dimensions (usually needs to be like a foot wider than the stove on any side where there's a door).
> 
> And follow all the proper stove and pipe clearances to combustible walls.  Closer clearances can be had with heat shields and/or double wall pipe.  And remember that going from stove to wall it's female-male with the stove pipe so if you have any creosote it won't drip out of the stove pipe.



there is an existing ventless propane stove where the new wood stove will go.  underneath the stove is a shiny black slate tile.  i need to measure but i think it will do the trick.  i have ample room on each side of the flooring.  i have an old pine mantel that i will probably need to get a shield for.  my chimney sweep mentioned using double wall pipe.  i knew you would chime in with some good info.  i may have to e-mail you picks of the line i run with connections to see if i am doing it correctly.


----------



## Sky (Oct 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> there is an existing ventless propane stove where the new wood stove will go.  underneath the stove is a shiny black slate tile.  i need to measure but i think it will do the trick.  i have ample room on each side of the flooring.  i have an old pine mantel that i will probably need to get a shield for.  my chimney sweep mentioned using double wall pipe.  i knew you would chime in with some good info.  i may have to e-mail you picks of the line i run with connections to see if i am doing it correctly.



We have a "Monitor" heater @ the lake house...burns keorosene.  Electric controls.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sky said:


> We have a "Monitor" heater @ the lake house...burns keorosene.  Electric controls.



we have a wood fireplace insert on the otherside of tthe wall/brick and mortar chimney.  since i am already burning wood i figure i will keep the fuel the same.  plus i just love playing with the wood fire.


----------



## roark (Oct 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> underneath the stove is a shiny black slate tile.QUOTE]
> 
> FWIW When we put in our wood stove we put down cement pad, a layer of steel, then the tile.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 21, 2009)

My new Hearthstone Herritage is supposed to be delivered today. replacing an old 75 vermont castings defiant that some sucker bought.


----------



## Marc (Oct 21, 2009)

tree_skier said:


> My new Hearthstone Herritage is supposed to be delivered today. replacing an old 75 vermont castings defiant that some sucker bought.



Nice, tree_skier.  Guess who also has a Heritage?







I love my stove, although let me know what you think of the ash pan.  I stopped using mine after about the second time I fired it.  Now I just scoop out the ashes with a shovel.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of the ashpans on the EPA stoves. I always like to leave a little ash on the bottom of the stove for lighting the next fire. 

Small tradeoff though. These stoves burn a lot more efficiently than the older ones. Way less smoke too.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 21, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Anyone got one free or for a couple hundred bucks???  Doesnt have to be pretty...just gonna put it in the garage...will pick up in ct or mass
> 
> 
> steveo



There's one sitting in my garage in VT near Mt Snow.  It might be more of an insert type and I'm not sure what condition it's in.  It's been in there since we bought the place about 20 years ago.  I'll take a look at it this weekend.  If you want it it's all yours.  Not quite CT or MA, but not too far.  Plus gives you an excuse to ski Mt Snow early season.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 21, 2009)

The heritage has arrived, I had to call in additional help as sonny boy and myself couldn't move it but it is in the house.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 21, 2009)

tree_skier said:


> The heritage has arrived, I had to call in additional help as sonny boy and myself couldn't move it but it is in the house.



Nice.  Post of some hearth porn when you get it installed.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 22, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Nice.  Post of some hearth porn when you get it installed.



x2. We'll need some pics!

Edit:

Where did you end up getting it from?


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 22, 2009)

I got it from discountstoves.com about 1k less then locally, delivered to my door (unfortunately not in but to) and no sales tax including that no 1% local option tax.

Pics in a day or 2


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 22, 2009)

tree_skier said:


> I got it from discountstoves.com about 1k less then locally, delivered to my door (unfortunately not in but to) and no sales tax including that no 1% local option tax.
> 
> Pics in a day or 2



that link pointed me towards cheapremodeling.com.  are you sure that is the link in your last post?


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.discountstove.com/woodstvs.html

sorry stove not stoves


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 22, 2009)

tree_skier said:


> http://www.discountstove.com/woodstvs.html
> 
> sorry stove not stoves



nice.  thanks.  i'm in the market for a Pacific Energy T4 or Jotul Oslo.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 22, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> nice.  thanks.  i'm in the market for a Pacific Energy T4 or Jotul Oslo.



We've got a Castine which is on under the Oslo. It's been a great stove so far. My wife and I really like the look of the stove. I think Jotul's have a really nice design/look. The Oslo has a side load door which a lot of owners on hearth.com rave about. 

tree_skier,
Nice deal! We ended up getting ours in Keene. I picked it up...so no tax or delivery. 

It seems that with this federal tax credit, a lot of retailers are pretty "firm" on selling at or near retail. We bought our stove back in mid/late July.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Glenn said:


> We've got a Castine which is on under the Oslo. It's been a great stove so far. My wife and I really like the look of the stove. I think Jotul's have a really nice design/look. The Oslo has a side load door which a lot of owners on hearth.com rave about.
> 
> tree_skier,
> Nice deal! We ended up getting ours in Keene. I picked it up...so no tax or delivery.
> ...



We have a Jotul 450 insert in the dinning room.  Part of me wants to keep it in the family and get another Jotul.


*Marc!!!!!! *Another install question... My chimney sweep took a look at my thimble and clay liner and stated that I can hook a free standing wood stove up without a liner.  What is your stance on this?  I want to ask around at a hearth shop but feel that they will inevitably say I need a liner in order to drum up some business.  But my conscious is telling me to keep seeking info on the topic.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 22, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> We have a Jotul 450 insert in the dinning room.  Part of me wants to keep it in the family and get another Jotul.
> 
> 
> *Marc!!!!!! *Another install question... My chimney sweep took a look at my thimble and clay liner and stated that I can hook a free standing wood stove up without a liner.  What is your stance on this?  I want to ask around at a hearth shop but feel that they will inevitably say I need a liner in order to drum up some business.  But my conscious is telling me to keep seeking info on the topic.




Wtf??  Im trying to joey a free wood stove here!!  Start your own Home improvemnt thread Biotch!!!!!  ;-)


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 22, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Wtf??  Im trying to joey a free wood stove here!!  Start your own Home improvemnt thread Biotch!!!!!  ;-)



You should listen up.  If you are installing a wood stove in your man cave it needs to be hooked up safely.  Hmmm safety.....  8)


----------



## mishka (Oct 22, 2009)

here FREE in RI  http://providence.craigslist.org/zip/1433283526.html


----------



## Glenn (Oct 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> We have a Jotul 450 insert in the dinning room.  Part of me wants to keep it in the family and get another Jotul.
> 
> 
> *Marc!!!!!! *Another install question... My chimney sweep took a look at my thimble and clay liner and stated that I can hook a free standing wood stove up without a liner.  What is your stance on this?  I want to ask around at a hearth shop but feel that they will inevitably say I need a liner in order to drum up some business.  But my conscious is telling me to keep seeking info on the topic.



I think a lot of it depends on the size of the chimney. We're kicking around getting an insert for our fireplace. When we bought the Jotul, we asked the guy about inserts. I "think" he said if the chimney flue is 8" or less diagonally across, it's OK. From what I understand, a liner is to help with draft. If you're venting a 6" stove pipe into a 12" flue, you'll have draft issues and probably some serious creosote from the gasses cooling to quickly. 

The liners add a good chunk of change to the cost...but I'm sure it's better to have one if needed in the long run.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 23, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I think a lot of it depends on the size of the chimney. We're kicking around getting an insert for our fireplace. When we bought the Jotul, we asked the guy about inserts. I "think" he said if the chimney flue is 8" or less diagonally across, it's OK. From what I understand, a liner is to help with draft. If you're venting a 6" stove pipe into a 12" flue, you'll have draft issues and probably some serious creosote from the gasses cooling to quickly.
> 
> The liners add a good chunk of change to the cost...but I'm sure it's better to have one if needed in the long run.



That is what I am finding.  I messed around on Hearth.com and stopped into a local shop.  For safety and longevity I think I will go with a liner.  Now I am debating installing it myself or having it done professionally.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 23, 2009)

Some insurance companies may require professional installation. But you can always have a chimney sweep to the install if the dealer is a bit pricey.


----------



## roark (Oct 23, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Some insurance companies may require professional installation. But you can always have a chimney sweep to the install if the dealer is a bit pricey.


We had a 'professional' recommended by the stove store put our Jotul F3 in. Totally butchered the job, cut out studs that didn't need to go and left a gaping hole in the 1st floor roof 2nd story floor, same with roff/attic... along with damaging the carpet in the second story (drilled away and caught a thread that pulled across the room). Also didn't meet code (wife is in the building industry) - just metalbestos passing through the floor, not a firebox. Ended up not paying the douchebag a cent, which he agreed to. Fortunately one of her cool coworkers helped us fix it up, but it ended up being more of a hassle than if we'd just attempted it ourselves.

Tight space, so minimum clearances all around. Copper heatshields.

In action:


----------



## Glenn (Oct 23, 2009)

Kinda scary when a "pro" messes something up like that. 

The Jotul looks great! I like the copper you put up around it.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 23, 2009)

Got 1 for free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Gonna set up the man cave this week!!!!!!

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 23, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Got 1 for free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Gonna set up the man cave this week!!!!!!
> 
> steveo



Whens the first burn party?


----------



## powhunter (Oct 23, 2009)

Maybe next week.......gotta get a tv in there.....then maybe watch some ski porn some night....Ill let you guys know


steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 24, 2009)

tree_skier said:


> My new Hearthstone Herritage is supposed to be delivered today. replacing an old 75 vermont castings defiant that some sucker bought.





Marc said:


> Nice, tree_skier.  Guess who also has a Heritage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked at one of these today.  It was the last Hearthstone at this retailer.  They are about to discontinue selling this brand.  It was the brown enamel one.  It started to grow on us after a while.  Asking 1725.  Sound like a good deal?  Marc, care to give a little review?  Also looked at the Blaze King Princess and one a couple of Buck Stoves.

Sorry Steve-O...  How is the mancave coming?


----------



## Marc (Oct 25, 2009)

1725 is a really good deal, I paid over 2 for mine.

I really like the way the stove operates.  I kinda wish it had andirons, but other than that.  Just keep in mind that with any stone stove it takes a bit to heat up (mine takes about an hour from starting to come up full to temperature).  If you want a stove to burn for a half an hour to take the chill out of a small room, look for a cast iron or steel stove.

The stone stoves really excel at heating for over night.  Once the fire dies down the stones release heat slowly.

Also I like that it takes a 21" chunk.

I really like mine.  Things like andirons I look at like I would power windows on a car.  Yeah, they're nice, but I'm much more concerned with how the car drives, or likewise how the stove burns.  That isn't going to make or break things.

I've used my parents VC Encore cat quite a bit and I'll tell you I really prefer the high efficiency non cat stoves.  It's pretty cool how this one works.  Plus I think the Heritage is a real nice looking stove.


----------



## Marc (Oct 25, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> We have a Jotul 450 insert in the dinning room.  Part of me wants to keep it in the family and get another Jotul.
> 
> 
> *Marc!!!!!! *Another install question... My chimney sweep took a look at my thimble and clay liner and stated that I can hook a free standing wood stove up without a liner.  What is your stance on this?  I want to ask around at a hearth shop but feel that they will inevitably say I need a liner in order to drum up some business.  But my conscious is telling me to keep seeking info on the topic.



Like Glenn said, depends on the size of he flue.  If the clay tiles are in good shape (which is a liner, technically... an unlined chimney would be just brick) and the flue is small, then you're good to go.  If the flue was built for a fire place though, use a liner or you'll never get a good draft and you'll get some creosote build up, and you'll have smoke hanging around your house which isn't healthy.  One of the many benefits of the EPA stoves is not having smoke in the house.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 25, 2009)

Marc said:


> 1725 is a really good deal, I paid over 2 for mine.
> 
> I really like the way the stove operates.  I kinda wish it had andirons, but other than that.  Just keep in mind that with any stone stove it takes a bit to heat up (mine takes about an hour from starting to come up full to temperature).  If you want a stove to burn for a half an hour to take the chill out of a small room, look for a cast iron or steel stove.
> 
> ...



I have heard the soups tone stoves take some time to heat up.  The one I am looking at is the brown enamel.  Do you think the enamel models heat a bit faster than stone?  My wife works from home so this stove will be our 24/7 burner.  After reviewing my sq footage and the fact that we have the wood insert on the other side of the chimney stack I am thinking the Blaze King and Buck Stoves might be too much fire power.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 25, 2009)

Marc said:


> Like Glenn said, depends on the size of he flue.  If the clay tiles are in good shape (which is a liner, technically... an unlined chimney would be just brick) and the flue is small, then you're good to go.  If the flue was built for a fire place though, use a liner or you'll never get a good draft and you'll get some creosote build up, and you'll have smoke hanging around your house which isn't healthy.  One of the many benefits of the EPA stoves is not having smoke in the house.



OK. This is good info.  Thanks Glenn and Marc.  The hearth shop we stopped at with the Heritage also suggested we don't need a liner like my chimney sweep.  The line is definitely not for an fire place.  It is a thimble about 8 ft off the ground.  The diameter on the thimble is 7".  If the thimble is 7 does that mean the line all the way up is 7 as well.  Or does the diameter open up after you go in past the thimble and up?  Not sure if I am making sense at this point.    The cautious side of me wants the liner.  The shortage of funds is telling me to forego the liner.  If I don't have it lined, can a sweep clean the existing tile chimney?  Thanks guys!

Sorry for the continued hijack Steve.  But I know you located you stove so I don't feel as bad.  ;-)


----------



## powhunter (Oct 25, 2009)

no prob bro.........any deals around on wood ? seems like the going rate is about 225 a cord

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 25, 2009)

powhunter said:


> no prob bro.........any deals around on wood ? seems like the going rate is about 225 a cord
> 
> steveo



that is indeed the going rate.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 26, 2009)

powhunter said:


> no prob bro.........any deals around on wood ? seems like the going rate is about 225 a cord
> 
> steveo



That's what I've been seeing as of late. Make sure it truely is "seasoned" though. A lot of these guys have wood that's been  sitting in log form for a few months and recently processed. That wood is going to be wet. Truely seasoned wood will have been cut, split and stacked for at least 6 months. Best thing to do would be to pick up a cheap moisture meature and when the wood is delivered, split a few peices and take a reading. If it's much higher than 20-25% moisture, it ain't seasoned.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> OK. This is good info.  Thanks Glenn and Marc.  The hearth shop we stopped at with the Heritage also suggested we don't need a liner like my chimney sweep.  The line is definitely not for an fire place.  It is a thimble about 8 ft off the ground.  The diameter on the thimble is 7".  If the thimble is 7 does that mean the line all the way up is 7 as well.  Or does the diameter open up after you go in past the thimble and up?  Not sure if I am making sense at this point.    The cautious side of me wants the liner.  The shortage of funds is telling me to forego the liner.  If I don't have it lined, can a sweep clean the existing tile chimney?  Thanks guys!
> 
> Sorry for the continued hijack Steve.  But I know you located you stove so I don't feel as bad.  ;-)




I'd assume it's 7" all the way up. Do you have a pic of the setup? Is it a masonary chimney?


----------



## Marc (Oct 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I have heard the soups tone stoves take some time to heat up.  The one I am looking at is the brown enamel.  Do you think the enamel models heat a bit faster than stone?  My wife works from home so this stove will be our 24/7 burner.  After reviewing my sq footage and the fact that we have the wood insert on the other side of the chimney stack I am thinking the Blaze King and Buck Stoves might be too much fire power.



The Heritage is stone only.  The enamel finish just refers to the cast iron frame.  Mine is plain cast, which is why it looks dark gray.  The stoves are built exactly the same.  To get something that heats up faster, you need an all iron or steel stove.  If it's going to be a 24/7 burner like you said, I'd definitely recommend the Heritage.

The best way to burn them, like I do, is you get them up to temp with small stuff, and get a good coal bed.  Then load it up with cordwood (make sure your coal bed is deep and hot enough) and let it burn down to a coal bed again.  Reload every 3 hours, sometimes stretch it to 4 if it's not too cold out.  Stuff it full at night and still have a 200 degree stove in the morning with some good coals left to relight.


----------



## Marc (Oct 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> OK. This is good info.  Thanks Glenn and Marc.  The hearth shop we stopped at with the Heritage also suggested we don't need a liner like my chimney sweep.  The line is definitely not for an fire place.  It is a thimble about 8 ft off the ground.  The diameter on the thimble is 7".  If the thimble is 7 does that mean the line all the way up is 7 as well.  Or does the diameter open up after you go in past the thimble and up?  Not sure if I am making sense at this point.    The cautious side of me wants the liner.  The shortage of funds is telling me to forego the liner.  If I don't have it lined, can a sweep clean the existing tile chimney?  Thanks guys!
> 
> Sorry for the continued hijack Steve.  But I know you located you stove so I don't feel as bad.  ;-)



Tile lined chimneys, intact, are as safe or safer than an unlined chimney with a stainless insert liner.  Liner inserts are meant really for unlined chimney, or the cases where someone wants to put a stove in a fireplace and existing lined flue is too big.

A sweep will clean a tile chimney, or you can do it yourself.  It's really pretty easy.  Brushes are cheap.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I looked at one of these today.  It was the last Hearthstone at this retailer.  They are about to discontinue selling this brand.  It was the brown enamel one.  It started to grow on us after a while.  Asking 1725.  Sound like a good deal?  Marc, care to give a little review?  Also looked at the Blaze King Princess and one a couple of Buck Stoves.
> 
> Sorry Steve-O...  How is the mancave coming?



run and buy it mine cost 2800 in the blue black(which is less then the brown) it is a great stove got it hooked up friday and have done the break in fires pics are coming


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 26, 2009)

some pics...


----------



## Marc (Oct 26, 2009)

Yup, that's a 7" flue, assuming it is square.  The pictures almost make it look rectangular, but it could be just an illusion.


----------



## Marc (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice hearth by the way, must be good for a little thermal storage once it's all heated up.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 26, 2009)

Marc said:


> Yup, that's a 7" flue, assuming it is square.  The pictures almost make it look rectangular, but it could be just an illusion.



Hmmm.  After reading your post I measured it.  It looks like 7 across the back, kinda hard to get all the way in there to measure.  But I did measure the sides and they are 10" wide.  Last I checked that was a rectangle...  There is a clean out in the garage....


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 26, 2009)

Marc said:


> Nice hearth by the way, must be good for a little thermal storage once it's all heated up.



Thanks.  Under that old propane stove in the pic is a black slate pad that more than meets the clearance. Just need to pop a tile or take a look underneath somehow to see what lies under the tile.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Hmmm.  After reading your post I measured it.  It looks like 7 across the back, kinda hard to get all the way in there to measure.  But I did measure the sides and they are 10" wide.  Last I checked that was a rectangle...  There is a clean out in the garage....




Was that an old fire place someone bricked over? 

7"x10"? If so, that "may" be too wide. These modern stoves like a nice warm chimney with a flue that's the same size as the stove outlet. 

Although, I'm one to talk. I'm a running 6" outlet on our Jotul to an 8" exterior SS Metalbestos. The guys on hearth were concerned with the setup. But it works! Since it's our weekend place, I didn't want to reinvent the wheel or drop another chunk of change to redo the chimney. I've had two "stack effect" smoke outs...the latest occuring last night. Gotta remember to make sure ALL windows are closed at our place before attempting to light the fire. ;-)

Oh, and that seems like a good deal on that stove! Those are nice units.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 26, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Was that an old fire place someone bricked over?
> 
> 7"x10"? If so, that "may" be too wide. These modern stoves like a nice warm chimney with a flue that's the same size as the stove outlet.
> 
> ...



I've read the same stuff as you on keeping the flue size consistent.  Hmmmm


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 26, 2009)

The instructions with my heritage said to have the flue size the same as the stove outlet for a proper draft ie the 6 inch outlet into a 6 inch flue.  An 8 inch might work but you could have a creosote build up issue.


----------



## Marc (Oct 26, 2009)

tree_skier said:


> The instructions with my heritage said to have the flue size the same as the stove outlet for a proper draft ie the 6 inch outlet into a 6 inch flue.  An 8 inch might work but you could have a creosote build up issue.



I'm doubtful that it would cause creosote to build up, since creosote is only created by incomplete combustion.  As long as you're burning dry wood in an EPA stove hot enough, there shouldn't be enough creosote produced to amount to much of anything.  And one should be burning dry wood regardless.  Perhaps for people that burn wet or junk wood and do create creosote, it would probably build up more in a wide flue with cooler gas temperatures.  But like I said, if you're burning probably and safely like you should, that shouldn't be a worry.

I agree that 7 x 10 is probably too much though.  I wouldn't worry about a 6" going into an 8"... VC stoves down to at least the Encore which is a small/medium size stove have 8" collars on them.  Especially if the 8 is well insulated or an interior chimney.  7 x 10 though I would probably line.  No sense in taking the chance of having low lying smoke around, or smoking out your neighbors.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 26, 2009)

Marc said:


> I'm doubtful that it would cause creosote to build up, since creosote is only created by incomplete combustion.  As long as you're burning dry wood in an EPA stove hot enough, there shouldn't be enough creosote produced to amount to much of anything.  And one should be burning dry wood regardless.  Perhaps for people that burn wet or junk wood and do create creosote, it would probably build up more in a wide flue with cooler gas temperatures.  But like I said, if you're burning probably and safely like you should, that shouldn't be a worry.
> 
> I agree that 7 x 10 is probably too much though.  I wouldn't worry about a 6" going into an 8"... VC stoves down to at least the Encore which is a small/medium size stove have 8" collars on them.  Especially if the 8 is well insulated or an interior chimney.  7 x 10 though I would probably line.  No sense in taking the chance of having low lying smoke around, or smoking out your neighbors.



As a quote out of the manual

Make sure the size of the chimney&#146;s flue is appropriate for
the Heritage. The Heritage requires a 6" (152 mm) inside
diameter flue for new installations. A 6&#148; diameter flue
provides adequate draft and performance. You can use an
8" (203 mm) diameter existing flue with a reducer. An
oversized flue contributes to creosote accumulation. (In
this case, bigger is NOT better.)

http://www.hearthstonestoves.com/assets/files/document_library/Heritage8020Manual.pdf
page 10


----------



## Marc (Oct 26, 2009)

Right, but creosote can only accumulate if your wood burning appliance creates it.  And EPA stoves burning seasoned wood shouldn't.  At any rate, the point is moot, the flue shouldn't be drastically oversized to the point it won't draft well, since it creates lots of problems.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, you can get some in a cold flue...or one that's not up to temp. When the warm gasses from the fire hit the cooler flue, it'll form some condensation. Over time, it can build up.. Another reason to keep your stove in the correct op temp. I love my stove top thermometer.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 3, 2009)

Anybody know of any places to buy woodstove piping,,,,checked home depot....stuff is expensive....

steveo .....  LOL This "free" woodstove is gonna cost me about 200 bucks to set up


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Anybody know of any places to buy woodstove piping,,,,checked home depot....stuff is expensive....
> 
> steveo .....  LOL This "free" woodstove is gonna cost me about 200 bucks to set up




Try Superior on the Meriden/Wtby Turnpike. 

What kind of pipe are you looking for? Single wall? Double wall?


----------



## powhunter (Nov 3, 2009)

yea thats right down the street....doublewall....


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2009)

I think they should have it. 

I went there for the first time last week; cool store. I have to pick up a part there when it comes in. I'm digging those Jotul inserts they have.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 4, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Anybody know of any places to buy woodstove piping,,,,checked home depot....stuff is expensive....
> 
> steveo .....  LOL This "free" woodstove is gonna cost me about 200 bucks to set up



I don't think you are going to find "cheap" double walled pipe. Another place to check is Afterglow Energy on the Berlin Turnpike(southbound side right before you bear right onto Broad Street in Meriden).

If you need some wood, there is a bunch behind my shed that has been there for about 2 years. I have no idea how good it is, but your welcomed to it.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2009)

If he doesn't want the wood, I'll be over with my trailer.....


----------



## powhunter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ill swing by this weekend and check it out jeff


----------



## mikes334 (Nov 23, 2009)

I could use some more wood. Did he pick it up?


----------

